# Bumblebee (December 21, 2018)



## Mider T (Jun 5, 2018)

> Twenty years before the events of the first film, in 1987,  takes refuge in a small  beach town junkyard. A teenage girl named Charlie Watson learns that it is no ordinary .


​This one isn't directed by Michael Bay.  Also looks like it'll be competing with Aquaman.
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 5, 2018)

thought on the female lead this time ? 


@~Gesy~ @RAGING BONER @Rukia


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 5, 2018)

Um....was that trailer deliberately edited to come off as a romance? I know people liked "The Shape of Water", but I don't want to see robot porking. The movie still sounds incredibly pointless to me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 5, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> thought on the female lead this time ?
> 
> 
> @~Gesy~ @RAGING BONER @Rukia


She is probably gonna have a few songs on the soundtrack.
Glad she finally lost that baby fat.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> thought on the female lead this time ?
> 
> 
> @~Gesy~ @RAGING BONER @Rukia


Would bang.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2018)

This looks a lot better than the previous Transformers movies.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This looks a lot better than the previous Transformers movies.


It looks the same except smaller scaled. 

Now it's just some generic ET story.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> thought on the female lead this time ?
> 
> 
> @~Gesy~ @RAGING BONER @Rukia


Prime Megan Fox > Nicola Peltz > Hailee Steinfield > Rosie Huntington-Whiteley> Laura Haddock

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 5, 2018)

I hope a young Bobby Bolivia shows up!

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 5, 2018)

Looks okay.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 5, 2018)

It will be interesting seeing a Transformers movie that isn't directed by Bay, at the absolute least.

The last time I heard about this project, it was about Bumblebee fighting the Nazi's and it was possibly going to be Rated R. I kind of wish that was happening instead, but it admittedly would be jarring seeing a Rated R genre flick called Bumblebee.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Would bang.


same, but it wouldn't be a momentous occasion. 
She looks like any girl you'd see walking down the street tbh...and I'd have to be really hard up to actually consider going out of my way to move in on her.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 5, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> It will be interesting seeing a Transformers movie that isn't directed by Bay, at the absolute least.
> 
> The last time I heard about this project, it was about Bumblebee fighting the Nazi's and it was possibly going to be Rated R. I kind of wish that was happening instead, but it admittedly would be jarring seeing a Rated R genre flick called Bumblebee.


Bay is still producing it.

Also Nazis*


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Prime Megan Fox > Nicola Peltz > Hailee Steinfield > Rosie Huntington-Whiteley> Laura Haddock


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


>


Sorry Rukia but Isabela Moner isn't old enough to be listed.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2018)

I don't know who that is.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 5, 2018)

~Gesy~ knows all the names and ages of jailbait so he can carefully choose all of his comments.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 5, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Bay is still producing it.
> 
> Also Nazis*



Bay produces a lot of stuff and he's not always creatively involved in it. But we'll just have to see, as a producers credit can mean so many things.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2018)

Gesy is despicable.


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 5, 2018)

It looks surprisingly decent actually. Doubt it will do well really but at least critically it could score better than the main series.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 5, 2018)

Mider T said:


> ​ competing with Aquaman.
> ​


 





MartialHorror said:


> Um....was that trailer deliberately edited to come off as a romance? I know people liked "The Shape of Water", but I don't want to see robot porking.



Confirmed for not being Japanese.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don't know who that is.


Riiiiiight..me neither


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 5, 2018)

that was Starscream, right ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2018)

Cena looks like a douche.  Great casting decision if that was the goal.  None better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Cena looks like a douche.  Great casting decision if that was the goal.  None better.


He is the antagonist, the Transformer movies are kind of goofy to begin with, and they might be going with the 80s "clean fun" direction like Stranger Things so that may have indeed been the goal.


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Gesy is despicable.



I felt a disturbance in the balance of the universe. Now I enter this thread, and see that Gesy is trying to pandhandle his pedo tendencies to the innocent upstanding users of this thread.

SMFH

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shuma (Jun 5, 2018)

That teaser alone was better than TLK and AOE.

Fingers crossed the few decepticons aren't pure fodder like in bayformers.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2018)

Shuma said:


> That teaser alone was better than TLK and AOE.
> 
> Fingers crossed the few decepticons aren't pure fodder like in bayformers.


It actually had some heart.


----------



## Shuma (Jun 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It actually had some heart.



"A mystical bond between man and a machine"

That quote alone got me hyped.

R.I.P Bernie Mac. Hopefully this movie will be more like 2007 transformers than any other one


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2018)

Bumblebee also features the return of the most respected Decepticon.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 5, 2018)

Why does discourse about movies with female leads always come down to which actress makes my pee-pee harder

Like come on, lol.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2018)

Felicity Jones - Check
Hailee Steinfeld - Check


The female lead can work.  But there really are only about 50 different actresses they can trot out to meet my approval.


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2018)

G1 Starscream!? Oh yeah, this film is 20 years before the first TF film. Good to see that little whining and scheming bitch again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 5, 2018)

Really good teaser. When Bay isn't behind the camera and someone else does it a Transformer movie looks quite good.

Definitely going to keep an eye out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2018)

Bumblebee ain’t winning against Starscream guys.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MShadows (Jun 6, 2018)

Man, I love Transformers, but I actually fell asleep halfway through the last one... 

Hopefully this spin-off will not only be entertaining but a quality product as well.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 6, 2018)

it will be an ass pull if Bumblebee somehow beats Starscream

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 6, 2018)

It looks decent for a teaser. Hopefully Optimus has a cameo in this movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2018)

I can get a ticket to the LA premiere for $800 through Average Socialite.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 10, 2018)

Maybe John Cena will turn out to be a Transformer.

Or maybe they will cross-over Transformers with...Transmorphers!

Speaking of which, is there a Transmorpher that has a popular enough robot that they can make a spin-off from it? That would be pretty funny if the Asylum did that.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 10, 2018)

Why is this film even necessary? Why is it a prequel, after five movies? I do hope that none of the characters from the previous films are in this one, because the other autobots first arrived on Earth in the first film, and the writers will need to avoid continuity errors.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 13, 2018)

Decepticons known as Shatter (Angela Bassett) and Dropkick. (Justin Theroux)





> *“When the cast is too big, and you have a finite amount of time, there’s only so much you can do to create an investment in them. This is a more personal, intimate, and character-driven story, so it felt right to keep the villain plot relatively simple and contained. If you keep things lean, you can add a lot of other stuff on top of it that makes it more enjoyable.”*


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 14, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why is this film even necessary? Why is it a prequel, after five movies? I do hope that none of the characters from the previous films are in this one, because the other autobots first arrived on Earth in the first film, and the writers will need to avoid continuity errors.


I think this is just a soft reboot. Too bad this isnt the first one honestly, would have been pretty cool.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 14, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> I think this is just a soft reboot. Too bad this isnt the first one honestly, would have been pretty cool.



How is a "soft reboot" different from a "hard reboot?" Would _X-Men: First Class_ qualify as a "soft" reboot?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> How is a "soft reboot" different from a "hard reboot?" Would _X-Men: First Class_ qualify as a "soft" reboot?


Isn't X-Men First Class a prequel?

A hard reboot erases a franchise past..soft reboot vaguely connects to it .


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 14, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> How is a "soft reboot" different from a "hard reboot?" Would _X-Men: First Class_ qualify as a "soft" reboot?


The fuck I know. I suppose is something like a complete new thing but with actors and awsthetics that where familiar from previous works?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2018)

A soft reboot would be Mission Impossible.  A hard reboot would be Spider-Man.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 14, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Isn't X-Men First Class a prequel?
> 
> A hard reboot erases a franchise past..soft reboot vaguely connects to it .



_X-Men: First Class_ was very clearly intended to be a complete and clean reboot of the franchise, due to how far too many elements of that film disagreed with the previous films, as well as the fact that the two previous films, _X-Men 3_ and _X-Men Origins: Wolverine_ were severe commercial disappointments, but, for some reason, the filmmakers decided to connect it to the previous films, which caused severe continuity errors, as seen in later films.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 14, 2018)

A soft reboot either maintains continuity with the original, or at least does not contradict the continuity of the original (example: "Jurassic World") . A hard reboot is just another way of saying it's a remake.

Although it is amusing how studios will go to lengths to either downplay something being a sequel or a remake. I remember when "re-imagining" was their favorite phrase in regards to remakes.

"X-Men: First Class" is a soft re-boot, in that you don't necessarily need to see the original films. The franchise is starting fresh. But it's not necessarily starting over and you can connect its events to the events of the original films.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 15, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> "X-Men: First Class" is a soft re-boot, in that you don't necessarily need to see the original films. The franchise is starting fresh. But it's not necessarily starting over and you can connect its events to the events of the original films.



Actually, there are several blatant contradictions: first, in _First Class,_ Charles and Mystique are the same age and meet as children, when, in the first _X-Men_ film, Charles and Mystique clearly have never met before and Mystique is implied to be the same age as Jean and Scott (i.e., much younger than Charles); second, in _X-Men 3,_ a flashback shows that Charles lost his hair before his ability to walk, but, in _First Class,_ he loses his ability to walk before his hair; third, Hank McCoy is briefly shown on a television screen as a normal human in _X-Men 2,_ but awakens his mutants powers in the 1960's in _First Class._ There may be more examples, but those are the ones that I can most readily recall at this moment.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> first, in _First Class,_ Charles and Mystique are the same age and meet as children, when, in the first _X-Men_ film, Charles and Mystique clearly have never met before and Mystique is implied to be the same age as Jean and Scott (i.e., much younger than Charles);


This one is kind of explained in Days of Future Past.  Mystique was supposed to be caught and tortured (seemingly losing her memory) after killing Bolivar Trask.  Also it's a well known fact that Mystique doesn't really age.

Are you sure you weren't experimented on? Your memory is pretty bad these days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 15, 2018)

Mider T said:


> This one is kind of explained in Days of Future Past.  Mystique was supposed to be caught and tortured (seemingly losing her memory) after killing Bolivar Trask.  Also it's a well known fact that Mystique doesn't really age.



That was still clearly a very flimsy explanation that the writers devised in haste, to link two different storylines.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That was still clearly a very flimsy explanation that the writers devised in haste, to link two different storylines.


Still editing my posts


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 15, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Still editing my posts



I did not need to quote the second half, so why would I leave it, there?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I did not need to quote the second half, so why would I leave it, there?


Kind of rude to not answer a question.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 15, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Are you sure you weren't experimented on? Your memory is pretty bad these days.





Mider T said:


> Kind of rude to not answer a question.



I believe that I have an exceptionally accurate memory; not eidetic, but nearly so, so, if I did not recall any events from previous films, I did not regard them as being sufficiently important for me to remember them.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 15, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Actually, there are several blatant contradictions: first, in _First Class,_ Charles and Mystique are the same age and meet as children, when, in the first _X-Men_ film, Charles and Mystique clearly have never met before and Mystique is implied to be the same age as Jean and Scott (i.e., much younger than Charles); second, in _X-Men 3,_ a flashback shows that Charles lost his hair before his ability to walk, but, in _First Class,_ he loses his ability to walk before his hair; third, Hank McCoy is briefly shown on a television screen as a normal human in _X-Men 2,_ but awakens his mutants powers in the 1960's in _First Class._ There may be more examples, but those are the ones that I can most readily recall at this moment.



There can be contradictions in soft reboots. Hell, there are often contradictions in sequels. 

In "The Incredible Hulk", Tony Stark seems to know about the Hulk and the formation of the Avengers, but clearly doesn't by the time "The Avengers" happens. "Evil Dead" is constantly playing loose with its continuity, even though each movie is supposed to take place after the others. Remember the Tim Burton Batman? Harvey Dent was played by Billy Dee Williams, but somehow became Tommy Lee Jones in "Batman Forever", even though it's a sequel. Leia claims to remember her Mother in "Return of the Jedi", except "Revenge of the Sith" reveals she died when Leia was an infant...not to mention the whole accidental i*c*st thing. 

It happens all the time, especially in long running franchises. "X-Men" does have a sloppier sense of continuity than most, but "First Class" was always intended to take place in the same continuity, even if they decided not to be bound by it. I actually remember an interview where the director said he was approaching the material as if it was a reboot, whereas the producer said that he and the writers didn't want to fully go against the continuity of the previous films. So there might simply be some creative differences.

It can get pretty confusing though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 15, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Leia claims to remember her Mother in "Return of the Jedi", except "Revenge of the Sith" reveals she died when Leia was an infant


I just figured that this was force influenced and Leia was just speaking of _visions_ of her mother.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 15, 2018)

Nah I like my theory more.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 20, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 6, 2018)

There shall be two Decepticons chasing after Bumblebee in this film, but I hope that they and Bumblebee are the only Cybertronians in the film, since the original film implied that very few Cybertronians were on Earth before then (I really hope that the revelation of _The Last Knight_ that Cybertronians had been visiting Earth for centuries is retconned, as it made no sense, at all).

Also, I hope that the film provides an explanation for what fate befalls its female lead, presuming that she survives, and her whereabouts in the present day.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 6, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> (I really hope that the revelation of _The Last Knight_ that Cybertronians had been visiting Earth for centuries is retconned, as it made no sense, at all).


How didn't it? Real question as I didn't see the movie.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 7, 2018)

Mider T said:


> How didn't it? Real question as I didn't see the movie.



The first film stated that Megatron was the first Cybertronian to arrive on Earth, during the late 1800's or early 1900's, then Bumblebee arrived some time after (which this film shall be exploring), then several Decepticons arrived later, to find Megatron, and then the Autobots arrived. The twist in _The Last Knight_ had absolutely no foreshadowing and came out of nowhere, feeling very forced and contrived, at least to me, and it was very clear that the writers had not planned that far ahead when they began this film series. Hopefully, the continuity in this film shall not be as bad as that of the _X-Men_ films.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 8, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The first film stated that Megatron was the first Cybertronian to arrive on Earth, during the late 1800's or early 1900's, then Bumblebee arrived some time after (which this film shall be exploring), then several Decepticons arrived later, to find Megatron, and then the Autobots arrived. The twist in _The Last Knight_ had absolutely no foreshadowing and came out of nowhere, feeling very forced and contrived, at least to me, and it was very clear that the writers had not planned that far ahead when they began this film series. Hopefully, the continuity in this film shall not be as bad as that of the _X-Men_ films.


What was the twist?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 8, 2018)

Mider T said:


> What was the twist?



Are you being serious?

In the case that you are, the twist was that Cybertronians have been secretly visting Earth at least since the medieval times, subtly influencing human history.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 8, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The first film stated that Megatron was the first Cybertronian to arrive on Earth, during the late 1800's or early 1900's, then Bumblebee arrived some time after (which this film shall be exploring), then several Decepticons arrived later, to find Megatron, and then the Autobots arrived. The twist in _The Last Knight_ had absolutely no foreshadowing and came out of nowhere, feeling very forced and contrived, at least to me, and it was very clear that the writers had not planned that far ahead when they began this film series. Hopefully, the continuity in this film shall not be as bad as that of the _X-Men_ films.


Eh..the Fallen was here since the BCs bro


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 8, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Eh..the Fallen was here since the BCs bro



I forgot about that, but I still dislike it, since it raises the question of why the Fallen waited for so long to take action, and also contradicts the first film implying that that was the first time that Cybertronians had visited Earth.

Two years ago, I watched _Transformers: the Movie_ to honor its 30th anniversary, and I am very sad that I waited for so long to watch such an amazing movie; Michael Bay should have taken notes from that film on how to make a proper _Transformers_ movie; only two humans were in it, and they were only secondary characters; the titular beings were the focus of the story, which is how it should have been, unlike Bay's films, in which the humans have far too much focus and the Cybertronians have too little.

Given that _The Last Knight_ mentioned Unicron by name, I believe that it is safe to presume that he shall eventually appear in a future film in this series, so I hope that such a film can portray him as epicly as did the 1986 film.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 8, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Are you being serious?
> 
> In the case that you are, the twist was that Cybertronians have been secretly visting Earth at least since the medieval times, subtly influencing human history.


I told you I hadn't seen the movie, I thought it was pretty clear.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 23, 2018)

Forgot this movie even existed lmao


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 24, 2018)

Holy shit these Decepticons 

There are quite a lot of Bots in this movie, rather surprising, but awesome.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 24, 2018)

i still havent seen the Last Knight lol


----------



## Sumu (Sep 24, 2018)

As soon as I saw this guy I was sold. Sound wave is easily my favorite Transformer.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 24, 2018)

This movie will probably do a lot better than the last 3 Transformers movies.  Smaller scale, easier to jump into, more emotional.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 24, 2018)

DUDE these old generation designs. sweet


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2018)

Very nice to see some of the G1 design used.   Very nice to see old school Soundwave, Ravage, and Shockwave.  Still wondering who the triple changers are thought.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 24, 2018)

Took us what? 5 movies and a decade before they finally kicked Bayformers out and gave us Transformers. 

Looks pretty dope and that shot of her running while Bee is fighting looks pretty sweet as hell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 25, 2018)

More new footage here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 25, 2018)

Best trailer so far IMO.  Makes me excited about Transformers again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2018)

It’s getting pretty decent reviews so far.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## blakstealth (Dec 10, 2018)

Average Rating: 7.4/10


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 10, 2018)

Have the myths and legends  finally come true? Is there an actual decent transformers movie out there?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 10, 2018)

All they needed to do is emulate ET.


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 11, 2018)

So excited for this as I'm a huge Transformers fan. Great to hear about the positive reviews and apparently a decent amount of bots will appear.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2018)

What, 98%???


----------



## Mider T (Dec 15, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> All they needed to do emulate ET.


Nah, look at Mac and Me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 15, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Nah, look at Mac and Me.


Just googled it. I don't know what that creature is..but it creeps me the fuck out.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2018)

Mac and Me is still being talked about 30 years later.  If you can’t make it good, make it memorable.  Kudos to the filmmakers.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Mac and Me is still being talked about 30 years later.  If you can’t make it good, make it memorable.  Kudos to the filmmakers.


Only because of Jimmy Fallon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2018)

Doesn’t Paul Rudd always show clips of the movie too?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (Dec 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Doesn’t Paul Rudd always show clips of the movie too?


Whenever he comes on to promote a new movie, that's always the sneak preview (the clip of the kid rolling off the cliff)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2018)

Hailee Steinfeld starting to put together a dope resume.

Edge of Seventeen
True Grit
Into the Spider-Verse (Best Spider-man)
Bumblebee (Best Transformers)


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 19, 2018)

She was in True Grit? She played that little girl? Wow. Who knew.

I should try to rewatch that movie one day. Time flies in 8 years.

I hope I can watch this tomorrow night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2018)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> She was in True Grit? She played that little girl? Wow. Who knew.
> 
> I should try to rewatch that movie one day. Time flies in 8 years.
> 
> I hope I can watch this tomorrow night.


Yeah, awesome fucking movie.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 20, 2018)

Yeah pre-puberty.  I'm actually glad she didn't turn out hot when she got legal.

Also Pitch Perfect 2.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 20, 2018)

Saw the movie.  It was nice to hear Bee's voice.

My favorite part


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2018)

Also 94% on RT


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 21, 2018)

I just realized she's the kid from true grit. I assumed she was some pop star or disney channel actor.



Mider T said:


> Also 94% on RT



66 on metacritic though.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> I just realized she's the kid from true grit. I assumed she was some pop star or disney channel actor.


She's been in alot of stuff since hitting puberty.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 21, 2018)

Sure I'd smash


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 21, 2018)

RT Average Rating: 7.1/10 

I only know Hailee from her singles


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## blakstealth (Dec 21, 2018)

Probably my favorite song with her name attached to it


--
She's been having a good year with this movie and Into the Spiderverse


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 24, 2018)

Saw it last Thursday, it was pretty good.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I like how Bumblebee helped Charlie come out more from her shell after what she went through and it payed off in the end of the movie, she became closer to her family and even congratulated her step-dad on his driving skills. (Easily one of the funniest parts in the climax, it was a close call for everyone there )

She obviously also helped him with his mission and "finding his voice". That scene when he is resurrected and recovers before proceeding to beat up all the soldiers was a clear nod to the Iron Giant when the Giant saw Hogarth unconscious thinking he was dead. Something similar happened here when Burns shoved Charlie to the ground, Bee's eyes went red and wasted no time in showing what an Autobot could do, much to Charlie's shock and confirming half of what Burns said before.

Speaking of John Cena's character, he wasn't anywhere that bad or unreasonable at the start. You have to put yourself in his shoes: one day he was minding his business, chilling in a drill operation when Bumblebee crashes down in a ball of fire (that hasn't changed in the franchise, they all have this "baptism of fire" thing when they arrive) and almost harming them all and then Blitzwing shows up and causes even more harm. He's anti-Transformers there because he doesn't get what is going on but isn't dumb nor fanatic enough like Dr. Powell to willingly offer Shatter and Dropkick access to all of their satelites. So he was self-aware about who he could trust.

And when the eventual betrayal happens and Powell was talking to him through the radio like “we have made a huge mistake” I was like “um no, he was always apprehensive about this entire thing, *you *are the one that made the mistake”. 

But when they pull out the "you'll get ahead of the Soviets and win the Cold War with Decepticon tech" card it's hard to say no from his higher ups and then you get the order to shoot on sight when you see that Autobot again, it's all good. But he knew honor so he allowed Bee to go after he saved him.

Fight scenes were cool and of course, view-able. And the explosions happened when the robots were defeated. I got to say Angela Bassett was great as Shatter's VA, quite evil.

Cybertron opening was awesome.

Honestly the only weak-ish part of the movie was the PG-13 (forced?) romantic subplot between Charlie and Memo (what kind of name is that?) but since Transfomers were always aimed for the youngest I get why and some parts of it where cute like when Charlie promised he'd get his shirt back when they got their arms out while Bee was driving and the shirt ended up flying away instead and the end with them being embarrased of holding hands was nice.

Funniest part when Bumblebee destroyed the mean girl's car with by scrambling the eggs.  Also when Charlie stopped herself from explaining what they used the toilet paper for to him of all things.

Before the movie ended I couldn't help but feel some parts were either nods to the previous (but within the context of the  movie taking place in the past, therefore making it "future") installments from Bay's movies. That cliff where Charlie was being invited to jump from to show her swimming skills looked a little to the same place Sam and Mikaela ended up where Bee took them and she got to look inside of Bee's parts. Or maybe it's just me seeing things. Plus the existence of Sector 7 too.

But everything about Bee from losing his device that allowed him to talk to learning to speak through the radio and finally adopting the Camaro form was all perfectly set for the 2007 movie and beyond...until the ending shows that Optimus is already there on Earth and both watch their comrades arriving as well. (In fact it seemed that the truck he met when he leaves Charlie was already Optimus) So no need to wait 20 years for the All Spark plot. The ending really hints for me at least that this is more intended as a reboot and I hope so, even if it takes place in the 80s and 90s like the X-Men films, I'm cool with it as well as to keep Hailee Steinfeld and the cast. The bond between her and Bee is already better and we already got 3 movies with Shia's character, time to give the spotlight to someone new.

I know that what Memo said to Charlie about the “darkest nights bring out the brightest of stars” was to comfort her and to get her mind off,  but it can also be applied to the final shot of the movie with the Autobots about to arrive on Earth as Bee and Optimus watch on in the night.

It may feel like Charlie's arc is finished and it was since she finally finished the car she was working on with her dad but we can explore a plot while she's in college. I don't know really, but there's a lot of promise for once. And keep Travis Knight as director above all else.

And all the OST gave me a GotG feel, but it made sense. It was 1987.


----------



## kluang (Dec 25, 2018)

Please use this as a reboot


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 26, 2018)

People seem surprised that it's underperforming, but why?

This franchise has never sold itself on quality. From the beginning, the trailers have marketed themselves to teenage boys, with the emphasis being on bombastic spectacle, cool visuals, bad-ass background music and hot chicks posturing for the camera. "Bumblebee" has been selling us on the cute relationship between the girl and the robot. Instead of epic visuals such as Optimus Prime cutting his way through through Decepticons, we have heartwarming visuals of Bumblebee and the heroine bonding. It's as if the marketing campaign was trying to appeal more to teenage girls.

I'm not saying this is a bad thing at all, but when franchises stray out of their comfort zones, they risk alienating the established audience. At least "Bumblebee" isn't likely to lose money and maybe...just maybe...if the studio continues its path of making quality films, it will be better for the franchise in the long run. 

I hate to sound a little...Kamal-ish..., but "The Last Knight" also was a box office disappointment and even though it promoted itself as the same kind of big, dumb action film that its predecessors were, it was also trying to appeal to teenage girls with its 'girl power' themed trailers. Maybe there just aren't enough female fans to make up for the lost male fans who likely gagged at the whole "yeah, I punch like a girl. Why don't you?" spiel? Then again...that entire marketing campaign was deceptive because the girl ended up playing a minor and superfluous role in that story anyway, so that could be the real reason it stumbled at the box office. Or maybe it just sucked and people are getting sick of the brand, so "Bumblebee" was a casualty of war.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 26, 2018)

Bumblebee underperforming box office wise is due to December being a packed moth with Spider-Man: Into the Spider-Verse and Aquaman (and now Mary Poppins Returns too) both being out in the same month with it, the latter dominating overseas and locally in money. They were appealing to a story about characters with arcs and how they helped each other while also giving the Transformers justice design wise and giving them more background and personality than in Bay's films. It isn’t just catering to “teenage girls”.

I am pretty sure that no one from previous films feels alienated by this entry, instead it’s welcoming it with open arms.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 26, 2018)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Bumblebee underperforming box office wise is due to December being a packed moth with Spider-Man: Into the Spider-Verse and Aquaman (and now Mary Poppins Returns too) both being out in the same month with it, the latter dominating overseas and locally in money. They were appealing to a story about characters with arcs and how they helped each other while also giving the Transformers justice design wise and giving them more background and personality than in Bay's films. It isn’t just catering to “teenage girls”.
> 
> I am pretty sure that no one from previous films feels alienated by this entry, instead it’s welcoming it with open arms.



I said the trailers were catering to 'teenage girls', I didn't say the movie itself was.

And is the competition really that heavy? "Spider-Man: Into the Spider-Verse" is in its 2nd week and wasn't really conquering the box office either and I'm not even sure how mainstream of a release that was. "Aquaman" is doing well, but think about it...The "Transformers" franchise has always been reliable in its box office draw, even when it fell short of expectations. The DC-Cinematic Universe has had one genuine hit...If anything, "Bumblebee" should have the box office advantage over "Aquaman", yet it didn't. "Mary Poppins Returns" is...well, I can't deny that it's competition. 

And with all due respect, you're just wrong about no one from the previous films feeling alienated by this entry. They might not be losing their shit 'Star Wars' style, but that's just because they're not going to see the movie. Maybe if they saw it, they'd love it? Once again, I'm not taking shots at the movie itself. 

I do agree that the competition hurt "Bumblebee", but it still had the odds in its favor. It's part of one of the most successful franchises of all time and has earned critical acclaim. "Aquaman" had the disadvantage of following "Justice League" and Marry Poppins hasn't been relevant for a long time. 

I will admit though that I might eat my words depending on how well it does this weekend and the next.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 26, 2018)

Eh..I dunno..there was never strong anticipation for this movie from the get go. I think this movie should've been a stronger competitor against Aquaman  And MH is correct in that sense  that the movie's new feel may have underwhelmed some folks.


Will be interesting to see where they'll go from here. Bay claims to be done with the series which was what brought this new direction.  But this isn't the first time he tried to walk away..

Best option would be to shelf the franchise for 3-5 years and start anew imo


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 26, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Eh..I dunno..there was never strong anticipation for this movie from the get go. I think this movie should've been a stronger competitor against Aquaman  And MH is correct in that sense  that the movie's new feel may have underwhelmed some folks.
> 
> 
> Will be interesting to see where they'll go from here. Bay claims to be done with the series which was what brought this new direction.  But this isn't the first time he tried to walk away..
> ...



It was pretty dumb to put this up against "Aquaman". Either it should've been released the week before or the week afterwards, as it would either be competing against a movie from a different genre or a different medium. But then again, the people who make these decisions presumably no more about its box office prospects than I do, so...

Even though it's underwhelming, it's still probably going to be successful because it cost a lot less. I'd be cool if they continue experimenting with the brand like this. Then maybe come back with an official "Transformers 6" later.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 26, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> It was pretty dumb to put this up against "Aquaman". Either it should've been released the week before or the week afterwards, as it would either be competing against a movie from a different genre or a different medium. But then again, the people who make these decisions presumably no more about its box office prospects than I do, so...
> 
> Even though it's underwhelming, it's still probably going to be successful because it cost a lot less. I'd be cool if they continue experimenting with the brand like this. Then maybe come back with an official "Transformers 6" later.


Yeah, I dunno. From what I'm reading it would seem that Aquaman performed _above expectations _while this movie sloped.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 26, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah, I dunno. From what I'm reading it would seem that Aquaman performed _above expectations _while this movie sloped.



Which is funny because once again, "Aquaman" followed the disastrous "Justice League". I actually prefer the DC-Cinematic Universe over the Transformers film series because even its failures are interesting for their ambitions and blunders...but it's been a disappointment as a franchise. "Bayformers" might not be good, but they made bank.

Yet the one positively received entry gets its ass kicked by the lukewarmly received "Aqua Man".

TELL ME WHY THIS IS SENNIN OF HARDWORK! I NEED TO KNOW! GIVE ME YOUR KNOWLEDGE! GIVE IT TO ME HARDER!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 26, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I said the trailers were catering to 'teenage girls', I didn't say the movie itself was.
> 
> And is the competition really that heavy? "Spider-Man: Into the Spider-Verse" is in its 2nd week and wasn't really conquering the box office either and I'm not even sure how mainstream of a release that was. "Aquaman" is doing well, but think about it...The "Transformers" franchise has always been reliable in its box office draw, even when it fell short of expectations. The DC-Cinematic Universe has had one genuine hit...If anything, "Bumblebee" should have the box office advantage over "Aquaman", yet it didn't. "Mary Poppins Returns" is...well, I can't deny that it's competition.
> 
> ...



First of all I realize I may have come off as a little too much passive aggressive in my response, wasn't my intention.  For me the trailers weren't even catering to any specific kind of audience, if anything they were offering what the past films hadn't done yet which was a coherent story that wasn't a disjointed mess and with characters you could relate and maybe even root for beyond things like just using your pet Autobot to get the girl, trivial things. The crux of the relationship between the main character here and Bumblebee is more nuanced without saying that Bumblebee goes through a journey as well, he and the other Autobots never did at all, they were just there for action sequences and explosions and dumb jokes and sometimes to even die like fodder, that's it. 

Spider-Man: Into the Spider-Verse is probably struggling more I think but once it opens up in China and in other oversea markets it should begin to make more money, besides a sequel is already in the works so it's fine. Aquaman is doing well because they turned the movie into literally an epic adventure voyage while also working as an origin story for a comic book hero that embraces all of it's lore. Having at the helm of direction James Wan who has been able to elevate films like Fast & Furious helps, plus his resume with the horror genre in The Conjuring works too. And Aquaman has a bigger scope while also expanding the DCEU, Bumblebee does not and it feels more like a soft reboot, it's a more private movie but with a lot of charisma. (Which Aquaman also has) 

If anything Bumblebee is fairing similarly to how the first Pacific Rim movie did, but it is nowhere a box office bomb. The only films that have failed at the box office during this month have been Mortal Engines and Welcome to Marwen. But I disagree about any "Bayformers" fans feeling as if this movie wasn't made for them. There was never that much praise for the previous films besides just looking out for the action set pieces that involved Optimus and good luck if you were even able to tell anything that was happening in them. The hype was just for the first and maybe 2nd films, but afterwards it just became something to pass time with. They became the literal definition of "popcorn movies". Now with Bumblebee, there's a novelty and the hype for an actual franchise that gets the Transformers right is back and growing. The Star Wars fandom has been hating the films since 1998 with TPM and is never satisfied, this is the first well done Transformers movie, I think that's the difference.

Well glad we agree it's facing a lot competition because it literally open the same day as Aquaman did in USA. Maybe it should've opened up a month earlier like you said, but this wasn't considered either a terrible idea either like the other examples I named that have failed at the box office. (And also critically)



MartialHorror said:


> Which is funny because once again, "Aquaman" followed the disastrous "Justice League". I actually prefer the DC-Cinematic Universe over the Transformers film series because even its failures are interesting for their ambitions and blunders...but it's been a disappointment as a franchise. "Bayformers" might not be good, but they made bank.
> 
> Yet the one positively received entry gets its ass kicked by the lukewarmly received "Aqua Man".
> 
> TELL ME WHY THIS IS SENNIN OF HARDWORK! I NEED TO KNOW! GIVE ME YOUR KNOWLEDGE! GIVE IT TO ME HARDER!


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 26, 2018)

The first half an hour was pure orgasm. My jaw dropped at the first scene. I'd consider it the 2nd best TF movie after the first one.

I hope this isn't a reboot. It seems to be a prequel with some continuity issues but it mostly matches up with the 2007 movie. Bee losing his voice and turning into a Camaro at the end, etc. The discontinuities that definitely need some explanation are the absence of the AllSpark and Megatron. Then again, Sector 7 was quite incompetent in this one unlike in previous films.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 26, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> The first half an hour was pure orgasm. My jaw dropped at the first scene. I'd consider it the 2nd best TF movie after the first one.
> 
> I hope this isn't a reboot. It seems to be a prequel with some continuity issues but it mostly matches up with the 2007 movie. Bee losing his voice and turning into a Camaro at the end, etc. The discontinuities that definitely need some explanation are the absence of the AllSpark and Megatron. Then again, Sector 7 was quite incompetent in this one unlike in previous films.


Where is the discontinuity exactly?


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 26, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Where is the discontinuity exactly?


There are plenty. Sector 7 seems to be completely unaware of the existence of the bots until meeting the Decepticon duo/Bumblebee. No mention of Megatron and the AllSpark despite both being in the possession of Sector 7 at that point.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 26, 2018)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> First of all I realize I may have come off as a little too much passive aggressive in my response, wasn't my intention*. * For me the trailers weren't even catering to any specific kind of audience, if anything they were offering what the past films hadn't done yet which was a coherent story that wasn't a disjointed mess and with characters you could relate and maybe even root for beyond things like just using your pet Autobot to get the girl, trivial things. The crux of the relationship between the main character here and Bumblebee is more nuanced without saying that Bumblebee goes through a journey as well, he and the other Autobots never did at all, they were just there for action sequences and explosions and dumb jokes and sometimes to even die like fodder, that's it.



lol, it's all good man. 

It's a fair point as yes, the more I think about it, this is probably the first Transformers trailer that has had a clear set-up. Like I said though, I'm not talking about the movie, I'm talking about the trailers. The nuance of their relationship is not something that can be conveyed in a trailer...and more importantly, you're dealing with a fanbase who does not generally watch these movies for the nuances of any relationships. 



> Spider-Man: Into the Spider-Verse is probably struggling more I think but once it opens up in China and in other oversea markets it should begin to make more money, besides a sequel is already in the works so it's fine. Aquaman is doing well because they turned the movie into literally an epic adventure voyage while also working as an origin story for a comic book hero that embraces all of it's lore. Having at the helm of direction James Wan who has been able to elevate films like Fast & Furious helps, plus his resume with the horror genre in The Conjuring works too. And Aquaman has a bigger scope while also expanding the DCEU, Bumblebee does not and it feels more like a soft reboot, it's a more private movie but with a lot of charisma. (Which Aquaman also has)



But this doesn't really address my point. I don't view "Into the Spider-Verse" as competition because they're two different mediums...and once again, it's in the 2nd week. While "Aquaman" is definitely competition, once again, it's part of a franchise that hasn't been doing well. Whereas "Bumblebee" is part of an annoyingly successful franchise. You can say that "Aqua Man" succeeded because it was much more of an action flick, but that sort of proves my point. It provided the bombastic spectacle that "Transformers" normally would provide.  



> If anything Bumblebee is fairing similarly to how the first Pacific Rim movie did, but it is nowhere a box office bomb. The only films that have failed at the box office during this month have been Mortal Engines and Welcome to Marwen. But I disagree about any "Bayformers" fans feeling as if this movie wasn't made for them. There was never that much praise for the previous films besides just looking out for the action set pieces that involved Optimus and good luck if you were even able to tell anything that was happening in them. The hype was just for the first and maybe 2nd films, but afterwards it just became something to pass time with. They became the literal definition of "popcorn movies". Now with Bumblebee, there's a novelty and the hype for an actual franchise that gets the Transformers right is back and growing. The Star Wars fandom has been hating the films since 1998 with TPM and is never satisfied, this is the first well done Transformers movie, I think that's the difference.



Once again, you're kind of proving my point. There might be a novelty about "Bumblebee" and it might put the franchise on the right track from a critical perspective, but it's making significantly less money. Why? Because it's not the popcorn flick that its predecessors obviously were. How do people know this without seeing it? They watch the trailers. 

Seriously- I challenge you to watch the trailers for each of the movies at the same time and put yourself in the mindset of a teenage boy. The trailers for the first 5 movies are almost entirely comprised of epic money shots. "Bumblebee", as you said, is the first to really establish a clear set-up, character motivations and showcases a completely different tone. But teenage boys aren't really interested in that, at least for a franchise that demanded their turn off their brains in the process. I don't doubt that purists of the source material are enthusiastic, but they also aren't the majority of the box office draw either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kluang (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 29, 2018)

I saw this film, today, and enjoyed it; I especially liked that t was set in 1987, the year in which I was born, and I also appreciated that only three Cybertronians had major roles, keeping the plot small in scale and scope.

"Charlie" is normally a masculine name, but it was never revealed if that name was a nickname for Charlie herself; also, what has become of her in the present day? Did she live a quiet and normal life after this adventure?

There were some minor continuity problems, such as the scene before the credits in which Optimus was shown with Bumblebee, despite the fact that Optimus did not arrive on Earth until thirty years later, but I did very much like how the film spent as much time (or, in some cases, even more time) on developing the relationship between Charlie and Bumblebee as it did on fighting and action scenes; if only the two main villains, Shatter and Dropkick, could have had greater depth and development as characters.

The film did not explicitly state how Bumblebee ended up at the dealership in 2007, but I suppose that that tale does not need to be explicitly told.

I wonder what shall be next for this film franchise? The previous film hinted at the possibility of Unicron appearing, so I do hope that that plotline is not forgotten.

Overall, this film may not have been quite as spectacular as were the previous two films that I have seen, but it still was very nice to see once, and I hope that this is a new chapter for the franchise.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 31, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> This film was clearly a prequel to the other films, since Bumblebee lost his ability to speak and transformed into a Camaro in this film, both of which became central aspects of his character in all the other films.


You want to know to why people don't rel you?  This is why.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 31, 2018)

Mider T said:


> You want to know to why people don't rel you?  This is why.



What do you mean by "rel?" And why would they not like me, when I made a perfectly logical post?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 31, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I forgot to comment on the soundtrack of this film; I expected the usual bright and cheerful pop songs, but I was very pleased to hear two hard rock songs in the film _(Runaway_ by Bon Jovi and _I Can't Drive 55_ by Sammy Hagar), so I am now very hopeful that _Wonder Woman 1984_ shall contain at least one hard rock or heavy metal song, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> This film was clearly a prequel to the other films, since Bumblebee lost his ability to speak and transformed into a Camaro in this film, both of which became central aspects of his character in all the other films.



To be fair, continuity has never been this franchises strong suit.

Didn't "Bumblebee" get his voice back in Transformers 2? Then lost it again until Transformers 5? 

You can be both a prequel and a reboot though.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 1, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> To be fair, continuity has never been this franchises strong suit.
> 
> Didn't "Bumblebee" get his voice back in Transformers 2? Then lost it again until Transformers 5?



If I recall correctly, Bumblebee recovered his voice at the end of the first film, but, then, in the second film, he was again unable to speak with no explanation, at all.



MartialHorror said:


> You can be both a prequel and a reboot though.



Yes, I recall that that was also the case with _X-Men: First Class,_ which was a great film in its own right, but the problems that it brought to the continuity of its film series were atrocious, so I cannot help but wonder why the writers wanted it to be a prequel, instead of a clean reboot, which would have prevented there being any continuity errors.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 1, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If I recall correctly, Bumblebee recovered his voice at the end of the first film, but, then, in the second film, he was again unable to speak with no explanation, at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I recall that that was also the case with _X-Men: First Class,_ which was a great film in its own right, but the problems that it brought to the continuity of its film series were atrocious, so I cannot help but wonder why the writers wanted it to be a prequel, instead of a clean reboot, which would have prevented there being any continuity errors.



- Ah, I thought he recovered his voice and 'mysteriously' lost it, but I couldn't remember which movie.

- Probably because...if I remember correctly..."First Class" ended up being the product of two different "X-Men" movies they were planning to make before "X Men origins: Wolverine" failed, which was a Magneto revenge-based prequel and a sequel that would've introduced a younger cast. It created issues with the continuity for sure, but but I think it was too soon for a reboot. 

The problem with reboots is that the blade cuts two ways. You potentially can start fresh or you can alienate the original fans (ie "Hellboy"). It's too early for "Transformers" to be rebooted and if you really want that, then you're asking Hollywood to be willing to reboot any potential franchise every two years...and does anyone really want that?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 2, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> The problem with reboots is that the blade cuts two ways. You potentially can start fresh or you can alienate the original fans (ie "Hellboy"). It's too early for "Transformers" to be rebooted and if you really want that, then you're asking Hollywood to be willing to reboot any potential franchise every two years...and does anyone really want that?



I do not wish to see the _Transformers_ film series rebooted, since the previous film mentioned Unicron, and I very much would like to see him in a future film, and I feel that there have been too many reboots, recently (as is the case with _Spiderman_ films), so I would like to see filmmakers actually put effort into making good films, rather than give up hope and start anew whenever a film fails to make a profit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 4, 2019)

I saw it and it was good, easily the best of the franchise. I can see why people think that this is a reboot though, as the continuity is all sorts of fucked up. It wasn't even a movie ago that we got flashbacks of Bee fighting the Nazi's...even though he arrives at Earth for the first time in the 1980's. 

But the filmmakers insist that it's not a reboot, which I get...as like I've said before, this franchise has always had a screwed up continuity.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 4, 2019)

I've been dying to watch this movie. Probably will this weekend.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 5, 2019)

Is bon jovi hard rock though?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 5, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> This movie is agreeing with the original film; the twist in the fifth film (that Cybertronians have been on Earth since the medieval days) was a terrible one, and I am glad that they are ignoring it in this film.



I agree that it was a terrible twist in the 5th film, but didn't the Government know about Megatron since the 1800's or some shit in the original movie? I haven't seen the film since it first came out on DVD, so my question is genuine, as I don't remember the details.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 5, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I agree that it was a terrible twist in the 5th film, but didn't the Government know about Megatron since the 1800's or some shit in the original movie? I haven't seen the film since it first came out on DVD, so my question is genuine, as I don't remember the details.



I do not remember that, either, unfortunately, as I have no desire to watch of these films again, as well.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 5, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not remember that, either, unfortunately, as I have no desire to watch of these films again, as well.



All I remember is Sam's ancestor finding Megatron in the Ice, which somehow lead to...something...being imprinted on his glasses, which was passed down to Sam. Years later, the Government has known about Megatron, although I don't know when they discovered. I just assumed Sam's ancestor alerted them.

Also, in the 3rd movie, didn't Neil Armstrong discover a Transformer on the moon or some shit like that? 

lol, the real question is...who does remember these movies, or is willing to revisit them?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 5, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> All I remember is Sam's ancestor finding Megatron in the Ice, which somehow lead to...something...being imprinted on his glasses, which was passed down to Sam. Years later, the Government has known about Megatron, although I don't know when they discovered. I just assumed Sam's ancestor alerted them.
> 
> Also, in the 3rd movie, didn't Neil Armstrong discover a Transformer on the moon or some shit like that?



It would seem logical that the films have different script writers, some of whom are not even bothering to ensure that there is continuity between the films.



MartialHorror said:


> lol, the real question is...who does remember these movies, or is willing to revisit them?



Yes, that is a good question.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 5, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> It would seem logical that the films have different script writers, some of whom are not even bothering to ensure that there is continuity between the films.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is a good question.



Most franchises don't have same writers though...right? Pretty sure the MCU- which is significantly larger than Transformers- has mostly different writers.

But continuity seems a lot looser than it used to be, especially with these quasi-soft reboots. "Aqua Man" seemingly wipes out "Justice League", as the titular character meets his love interest for the first time in his solo movie...but then again, she references the events of "Justice League", so...


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 5, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> But continuity seems a lot looser than it used to be, especially with these quasi-soft reboots. "Aqua Man" seemingly wipes out "Justice League", as the titular character meets his love interest for the first time in his solo movie...but then again, she references the events of "Justice League", so...



Did Mera appear in _Justice League?_ I do not remember.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 5, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Did Mera appear in _Justice League?_ I do not remember.



Yeah. When Aquaman goes to Atlantis for about 10 seconds, he encounters her and she chews him out for a bit before Stephenwolf (dunno if I'm spelling that correctly) shows up and has a fight scene with her. I believe he grabs the trident during this time.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 6, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah. When Aquaman goes to Atlantis for about 10 seconds, he encounters her and she chews him out for a bit before Stephenwolf (dunno if I'm spelling that correctly) shows up and has a fight scene with her. I believe he grabs the trident during this time.



Yes, I remember that now, and did not Aquman's own film say that he had never been to Atlantis prior to him going there in that film? Do these writers not remember their own stories?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 6, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, I remember that now, and did not Aquman's own film say that he had never been to Atlantis prior to him going there in that film? Do these writers not remember their own stories?



Yup.

My guess is that "Aqua Man" had already been written and was likely in production by the time "Justice League" was going through its reshoots...which might be the problem. I personally think they should've just cut out the reference to Stephenwolf in "Aqua Man". I don't mind these films playing fast and loose with their continuity, as long as the changes enhances the narrative for that specific film...But referencing Stephenwolf just muddies the waters a bit too much, as it forces us to acknowledge "Justice League" during the same scene it's telling us to forget about "Justice League". 


Then again, "Wonder Woman" and "Batman Vs Superman" weren't really on the same wavelength either, as "Wonder Woman" ends with its heroine in a much different mindset than how she appears in "BvS". At least in this case, "Wonder Woman" will have a sequel that probably will bridge that gap...or it won't care, as few people like "BvS".

I think that's also part of the issue. "Batman Vs Superman" and "Justice League" were failures, so "Aquaman" and "Wonder Woman" can only be brought down by the more connections it has with them.  Had they been so successful, I'm sure more care would've been put into the continuity. 

It's why "The Incredible Hulk" doesn't really fit with the other MCU films, as it was more-or-less, a failure...and while this has been forgotten, "The Incredible Hulk" contains enough references to the 2003 "Hulk" that at the time, it was unclear if it was a sequel or a reboot. Had "Hulk (2003)" been a success, it probably would've clearly been a sequel.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 6, 2019)

@MartialHorror, actually, the main reason that there has not been another solo _Hulk_ film is because Marvel owns the film _production_ rights to the character, but Universal Pictures still has the film _distribution_ rights to the character, but that has not prevented Hulk from appearing in films with other characters in their titles. I do wish that that legal issue could be resolved, since Blonsky and Dr. Sterns are still alive, but have not been seen or heard from since 2008.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 6, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> @MartialHorror, actually, the main reason that there has not been another solo _Hulk_ film is because Marvel owns the film _production_ rights to the character, but Universal Pictures still has the film _distribution_ rights to the character, but that has not prevented Hulk from appearing in films with other characters in their titles. I do wish that that legal issue could be resolved, since Blonsky and Dr. Sterns are still alive, but have not been seen or heard from since 2008.



I know, but if you look at the numbers, "The Incredible Hulk"...and 2003 Hulk...underperformed financially and critically. Up until they brought back William Hurt in "Civil War", people weren't even sure if it was part of the canon anymore. If the movie did better, they probably would've continued to work with Universal.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 6, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I know, but if you look at the numbers, "The Incredible Hulk"...and 2003 Hulk...underperformed financially and critically. Up until they brought back William Hurt in "Civil War", people weren't even sure if it was part of the canon anymore. If the movie did better, they probably would've continued to work with Universal.



That is so unfortunate, because that film had some great plotlines that still have not been resolved.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 6, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> great plotlines


Using the term "great" extremely loosely I see.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 6, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Using the term "great" extremely loosely I see.



That is a matter of opinion, is it not? I personally feel that there was much unexplored potential in Bruce and Betty's relationship and that Dr. Sterns would have been a great villain, so I am sad that those storylines will likely never be revisited.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 6, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is a matter of opinion, is it not? I personally feel that there was much unexplored potential in Bruce and Betty's relationship and that Dr. Sterns would have been a great villain, so I am sad that those storylines will likely never be revisited.


Considering it's the lowest grossing Marvel movie thus far, most people weren't too interested in them.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 6, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is so unfortunate, because that film had some great plotlines that still have not been resolved.



From what I hear, the comics do resolve some of those plotlines, including some weird one where Thunderbolt tries to force the Abomination onto the Avengers line-up...which seems really f@cking stupid considering how the movie ended, but whatever.

I wasn't too impressed with "The Incredible Hulk". I thought Samuel Stern was annoying and even though I like Liv Tyler, her acting is so over-the-top that I couldn't take some of her scenes seriously. I mean -- do people still do that thing where they clutch their heart when thinking about their love interest? So cheesy...

I wouldn't mind seeing the Abomination return though, as I felt Blomski was wasted potential. I feel like there is a good, compelling character in there, who just wasn't given enough material to come into his own as a memorable villain. It would be cool if he DID join the Avengers for "Endgame". I feel like it would make more sense now...with their lineup dwindling...and could provide some tension being unsure if he's reliable on up. But it won't happen.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 6, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Considering it's the lowest grossing Marvel movie thus far, most people weren't too interested in them.



I still feel that it is a major missed opportunity that She-Hulk will not be appearing in the MCU at any time, soon, since there are not too many major female characters in it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 6, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I agree that it was a terrible twist in the 5th film, but didn't the Government know about Megatron since the 1800's or some shit in the original movie? I haven't seen the film since it first came out on DVD, so my question is genuine, as I don't remember the details.


Megatron was discovered in the Arctic by the Gov in the 1930s.



DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not remember that, either, unfortunately, as *I have no desire to watch of these films again, *as well.


You claim to like the franchise and say this? The decepticons will remember this.



MartialHorror said:


> lol, the real question is...who does remember these movies, or is willing to revisit them?





DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, that is a good question.


Imagine being this ignorant.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 6, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> You claim to like the franchise and say this? The decepticons will remember this.



I enjoyed watching the original series when I was a child, but I am now an adult, and I seek entertainment that actually has depth and complexity, and most of the films in this series have focused far too heavily on action and fighting, rather than making their characters interesting and well-developed.



Kinjin said:


> Imagine being this ignorant.



I was attempting to be humorous when I made that statement; usually, people accuse me of not being able to recognize sarcasm and humor, but, this time, I am the one accusing another person of that.


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 6, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I enjoyed watching the original series when I was a child, but I am now an adult, and I seek entertainment that actually has depth and complexity, and most of the films in this series have focused far too heavily on action and fighting, rather than making their characters interesting and well-developed.


I was referring to the movie franchise. The first movie came out in 2007 when you already were an adult.

>seeks entertainment that actually has depth and complexity
>still watched every single movie

???


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 6, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I was referring to the movie franchise. The first movie came out in 2007 when you already were an adult.
> 
> >seeks entertainment that actually has depth and complexity
> >still watched every single movie



I am watching them due to nostalgia from my childhood, and watching each film once is sufficient for me.


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 6, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am watching them due to nostalgia from my childhood, and watching each film once is sufficient for me.


You're contradicting yourself but fair enough.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 6, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> You're contradicting yourself but fair enough.


He tends to do that.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 6, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> You're contradicting yourself but fair enough.



What are you saying? Are you saying that I should purchase each film to watch multiple times?


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 8, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What are you saying? Are you saying that I should purchase each film to watch multiple times?


yes, especially if you have a home theater system.

Finally watched it and really liked it. The first few minutes made my eyes water a bit. I also appreciated the smaller scale in terms of stakes and plot. It's so satisfying to see Knight's live-action directorial debut become a success.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2019)

But still the lowest selling T film.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2019)

Rated T for Take Gesy away cops @Detective


----------



## Detective (Jan 20, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> But still the lowest selling T film.



Gesy trying to strategically lower the in-theatre audience counts for future PG13 or lower films, in order to make it easier for him to hit on unsuspecting innocents without prying eyes around.

Why don't we have a seat in the rear of the patrol cruiser over there?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 23, 2019)

Its getting a sequel


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 24, 2019)

Bumblebee 2 .. ?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Ishmael (Mar 2, 2019)

I like this, saw an article on it I think last week, I've always said that anything that was 3 and after seemed stale and the cast changes weren't appealing.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 2, 2019)

How does that make any sense? In this film, Bumblebee lost his ability to speak, and transformed into a Camaro, both of which lead directly into the first film, back in 2007. If this film was intended to be a reboot, why bother introducing those elements? It seems to me that this was a last minute decision, similar to how _X-Men: First Class_ was clearly intended to be a clean reboot of the _X-Men_ film series, but was instead changed to being a prequel, despite the massive continuity errors that doing so produced.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 3, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> How does that make any sense? In this film, Bumblebee lost his ability to speak, and transformed into a Camaro, both of which lead directly into the first film, back in 2007. If this film was intended to be a reboot, why bother introducing those elements? It seems to me that this was a last minute decision, similar to how _X-Men: First Class_ was clearly intended to be a clean reboot of the _X-Men_ film series, but was instead changed to being a prequel, despite the massive continuity errors that doing so produced.



The ending scenes of Bumblebee and Optimus (who already has arrived earlier in the same time period) watching above as more Autobots arrived on Earth marked the difference. If this was supposed to be a prequel to 2007's Transformers then we would've seen the All Spark land on the antarctic (I believe) along with Megatron too. The Autobots didn't arrive until 20 years later, here they do at the end of the movie. That's why.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 4, 2019)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> The ending scenes of Bumblebee and Optimus (who already has arrived earlier in the same time period) watching above as more Autobots arrived on Earth marked the difference. If this was supposed to be a prequel to 2007's Transformers then we would've seen the All Spark land on the antarctic (I believe) along with Megatron too. The Autobots didn't arrive until 20 years later, here they do at the end of the movie. That's why.



Again, if that were the case, why bother having Bumblebee lose his ability to speak and transform into a Camaro? There was no reason to have those elements, unless this film was a prequel.

Also, why are they rebooting the franchise so soon? A full eight years passed between _Batman and Robin_ and _Batman Begins,_ and a full nineteen years passed between _Superman IV_ and _Superman Returns,_ so waiting only two years is rather ridiculous, in my mind.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 8, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Again, if that were the case, why bother having Bumblebee lose his ability to speak and transform into a Camaro? There was no reason to have those elements, unless this film was a prequel.


That doesn't mean that for certain, just get that notion out of your head.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 20, 2019)

This movie is fucking great.


----------

